# From Blank to Sedona



## rdabpenman (Feb 22, 2013)

Sterling Silver Rollerball with Aromatic Red Cedar. 
Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and applied 6 coats of MINWAX Clear Gloss Polyurethane.

Les


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful work on this one... as usual.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## TimR (Feb 22, 2013)

Very handsome pen!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice, and I just gave all my aromatic cedar scraps to a friend for kindling, whoda thunk they would make such a nice pen.


----------



## Hubert (Feb 23, 2013)

VERY nice! The fit and finish look to be perfect. You did the wood proud.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2013)

That's really stunning! I've not ever enjoyed pen turning but every now and then I'll see one that let's me know it can be lot's of fun. That's really beautiful!


----------



## Patrude (Feb 23, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Sterling Silver Rollerball with Aromatic Red Cedar.
> Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and applied 6 coats of MINWAX Clear Gloss Polyurethane.
> 
> Les



 another example of fine craftsmanship. You sure did justice to that pen kit. Nicely done


----------



## BarbS (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------

